# Now the cardio wants to have tests on my lungs..



## Denise1952 (Oct 15, 2014)

..and emphysema was mentioned because my mom had it.  I am so bummed, and after I shared this with my sister I am living with, she went out to smoke a cigarette, lol!  So I just can't talk to her about how I feel.  I just see her as beyond stupid at this point.  I'll be honest in telling you it doesn't seem fair either that I'm the one to possibly have lung problems.  I smoked a little in my teens, but I grew up in a house full of smoke, had asthma, but it went away in my teens.  I'm just angry.  I don't want anyone else to get sick,  I just planned so many things and now it seems they are all going to be impossible.

I know these are only tests they are going to run, some "nuclear" thing he called it, and then that breathing tube thing where you blow.  Some people here know how active I was, and I think I will want to die if I can't do my hikes and kayak.  Well, things happen for a reason right. 

I know people here deal with much worse, I am sorry to whine, I just needed to talk and sadly, this is all I have right now.  The doc gave me anti-depressants which I hate, but he kept encouraging me to try for 6 weeks, I usually won't take them more then a few days because I hate the way they make me feel.  But I need to trust him, I don't have anything or anyone else.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 15, 2014)

Oh Denise,I`m so sorry you`re going through this. Isn`t it rare to have Emphysema if you are not a smoker? My sister has it but she smoked for many,many years. I was a very heavy smoker until age 38 and so far no lung problems. I so hope that is not what it is. When do you go for testing?


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll find out in the a.m. Mrs. R.  I'll let you know and thanks for the reply.  It was nice to see as I am struggling to keep upbeat and hopeful about it all


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 15, 2014)

Boy oh boy Denise, you sure aren't getting any breaks here, are you?  Hopefully the test will come out negative, keeping my fingers crossed for you. It's rare, but it could be from second hand smoke, chemicals, etc...hopefully that's not the case with you. http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/QAA400372/Do-NonSmokers-Get-Emphysema.html  Please let us know the test result. :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 15, 2014)

Perhaps the test is for the purpose of eliminating emphysema as the cause of any breathlessness you may be experiencing.
Don't assume a bad result before you find out the results.
If it is bad news it is time to deal with is in whatever way open to you, but when you are powerless to do anything, worrying just weakens you further.

This sounds trite, but try to find moments of inner peace using whatever works for you. It can't hurt and it might just help.


----------



## Lee (Oct 16, 2014)

Nwlady.....I am hoping for good results for you. An awful feeling when it is as if you are losing control of your own life.

You mention that you fear not being able to kayak and hike....I think deep down you still have a lot of "get up and go" left in you and while you might not be able to do it so often or for so long you will hopefully get to do what you enjoy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 16, 2014)

Hoping you get good news.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2014)

You know Denice, you've always got friends on this forum. I have blown into the plastic gauge thing for years and have watched my breathing decline year after year. Nothing to it. Just see how high you can get the little ball to go up the tube.
Try to cheer up and remember, if you need to, PM ME ANYTIME FOR ANY INFO I CAN HELP YOU WITH. 
Pappy


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 16, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Boy oh boy Denise, you sure aren't getting any breaks here, are you?  Hopefully the test will come out negative, keeping my fingers crossed for you. It's rare, but it could be from second hand smoke, chemicals, etc...hopefully that's not the case with you. http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/QAA400372/Do-NonSmokers-Get-Emphysema.html  Please let us know the test result. :love_heart:



Wow, that's the same article that came up for me yesterday, from Dr. Weil?  I so like him.  Yes, it is rare the doc said, but also, after I calmed down a bit last evening, I remember he said that they had to go test by test to eliminated "the big bad" he called them, lol He is an Indian guy, really calm and kind talking, but thorough, I felt he really was talking to me not just at me.

The only chemical thing I thought about was when I lived in my little, rented room, my landlord worked in his shop directly below my room.  He made pens out of "stinky" plastic material.  He didn't have ventilation except for one window.  I "only" smelled it if I went down to see him which I did maybe 5 times total since last of 2011.  I couldn't handle the smell and I told him I was worried about him breathing that crap.  I "never" smelled it in my room though, and I really think I would have as I smell everything, LOL!

My ears did start ringing while living there, and also, the shortness of breath started as well.  I still don't see how that could start overnight like that, the SOB I mean.  One day I was breathing fine, and the next I wasn't.  That has me stumped, but the tests will reveal what it is I hope, soon I hope  I am way better about the whole thing this a.m. and like I said, he coaxed me into the lexapro (anti depressant).  I think it's a good idea as last night I had nightmares, people were dropping like flies from some disease.  Brad Pitt was in the dreams but he wasn't any comfort since he's not my cup of tea, LOL!  Oh, and I got my flu shot yesterday, which I am very glad of now, and maybe that was why the dreams as I hadn't started my med.  Can't think of another reason I'd have weirdo nightmares like that.  Thanks SB Appreciate your note a lot this a.m. Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Perhaps the test is for the purpose of eliminating emphysema as the cause of any breathlessness you may be experiencing.
> Don't assume a bad result before you find out the results.
> If it is bad news it is time to deal with is in whatever way open to you, but when you are powerless to do anything, worrying just weakens you further.
> 
> This sounds trite, but try to find moments of inner peace using whatever works for you. It can't hurt and it might just help.



Yes, you are right about all of that Dame, I appreciate your reply I'm feeling better this a.m. and most of all, I was thinking about it only being tests, he is just letting me know what they are going to do to solve it Thanks again, Denise



Lee said:


> Nwlady.....I am hoping for good results for you. An awful feeling when it is as if you are losing control of your own life.
> 
> You mention that you fear not being able to kayak and hike....I think deep down you still have a lot of "get up and go" left in you and while you might not be able to do it so often or for so long you will hopefully get to do what you enjoy.



Thanks Lee, I won't give up, and you are right, it doesn't mean I can't do anything, and like Dame said, just tests to eliminate stuff, so I'll try hard to keep that good attitude.  You guys are a real help with that, hugs, denise



QuickSilver said:


> Hoping you get good news.



Thanks QS, I'll let you guys know here.  I will get a call this a.m. to tell me when to come back in for those 2 tests to start



Pappy said:


> You know Denice, you've always got friends on this forum. I have blown into the plastic gauge thing for years and have watched my breathing decline year after year. Nothing to it. Just see how high you can get the little ball to go up the tube.
> Try to cheer up and remember, if you need to, PM ME ANYTIME FOR ANY INFO I CAN HELP YOU WITH.
> Pappy



Oh Pappy, I get so self-centered I didn't realize you had a breathing issue, or didn't remember.  Thanks for telling me, and I will blow that little ball outa the park, LOL!!


----------



## AprilT (Oct 16, 2014)

Good to see you are feeling a little better about it all.  Most people get a bit wound up when facing medical test of which they know little about what the outcome may be.  More often than not, like the doc said process of elimination is what they have to do when they don't have a clear answer staring them in the face or when confirmation needs to be secured.  Likely it's nothing.  We have so many pollutants in the air these days it's rather common for people to end up needing these types of test.  

Will keep you in my thought and hoping for good news for you. When are your test scheduled for?  Whenever it is, good luck.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 16, 2014)

AprilT said:


> Good to see you are feeling a little better about it all.  Most people get a bit wound up when facing medical test of which they know little about what the outcome may be.  More often than not, like the doc said process of elimination is what they have to do when they don't have a clear answer staring them in the face or when confirmation needs to be secured.  Likely it's nothing.  We have so many pollutants in the air these days it's rather common for people to end up needing these types of test.
> 
> Will keep you in my thought and hoping for good news for you. When are your test scheduled for?  Whenever it is, good luck.



Thanks April, yeah, I go for the worse, case scenario, geeshlayful:  I so wanted it to be the pacemaker and just set the dang thing right, but I was wrong.  At least after all those tests I have had, they figured out it isn't my heart, I think they covered all that  Thanks for your note April, sometimes I forget how many caring folks are right here on SF.  I want to be one of them and watch for others who need a lift on occasion Denise


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 16, 2014)

I`m so glad to see you feeling more positive today. I do have one very big concern though,one I feel you should bring up to your doctor. Brad Pitt is not your cup of tea??!!?? Oh my,Denise! There must be something very wrong with you!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 16, 2014)

LOLLLLLLLL!!  I don't know what it is about him, but I'm more of a Pierce Brosnan kinda girl, LOL!! Yep, I've been reading a lot today and there are a couple things that make way more sense to me then it being emphysema.  But I know I'll just have to jump through the hoops with tests and find out.  I did get the note from Pappy, and, my cousin Linda has COPD and she is handling life very well, so I know I can too if it's that  Thanks again Mrs. R, you and the rest have been super kind to listen to my whining, lol hugs, Denise


----------



## AprilT (Oct 16, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I`m so glad to see you feeling more positive today. I do have one very big concern though,one I feel you should bring up to your doctor. Brad Pitt is not your cup of tea??!!?? Oh my,Denise! There must be something very wrong with you!!


 

Yes, good point, I didn't want to say anything till after her next appointment, didn't want to alarm her, but I too was concerned about the Brad comment.  I nearly needed defibrillator when I read that.  :laugh:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe it's the lack of oxygen to my brain:getit:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey, Denise, I am a late-comer to all of this; but wishing you the best with the tests, too. It is good they are eliminating the worst "suspects" first, and not let something serious get worse, while they are trying to treat a little thing. If it is not serious, you will know and can stop worrying, and if it does turn out to be something serious; the faster they start treating you for it, the better. 
As for the Brad Pitt thing; I am totally with you on that, and Pierce Brosnan is much more my type , too !  I loved the movie, The Thomas Crowne Affair. If you haven't watched it------you need to ! 
(and the rest of you "Brad Pitt people" , if you watch this movie, you will probably forget about Brad Pitt, too.)


----------



## Raven (Oct 17, 2014)

Just saw your thread Denise.  I hope all goes well with the tests.
I have had them all and was diagnosed with *mild* emphysema and asthma about 15 years ago.
At first the doctor had me on two inhalers but gradually I felt I didn't need them and now just
have one in case I need it but hardly ever do.
I can get out and walk for about a half hour at a time before getting  a little short of breath and can
do my house work but I'm slower than I used to be.  

I never smoked but was around second hand smoke and used cleaning supplies which I shouldn't have.
I know better now.
Good luck with the tests.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 17, 2014)

My only question as far as it being Emphysema or COPD is that this came on rather suddenly and severely,didn`t it? It seems either of those come on gradually,usually. I know that was the case with my sister.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2014)

When are you having this nuclear test Denise?


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 17, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Hey, Denise, I am a late-comer to all of this; but wishing you the best with the tests, too. It is good they are eliminating the worst "suspects" first, and not let something serious get worse, while they are trying to treat a little thing. If it is not serious, you will know and can stop worrying, and if it does turn out to be something serious; the faster they start treating you for it, the better.
> As for the Brad Pitt thing; I am totally with you on that, and Pierce Brosnan is much more my type , too !  I loved the movie, The Thomas Crowne Affair. If you haven't watched it------you need to !
> (and the rest of you "Brad Pitt people" , if you watch this movie, you will probably forget about Brad Pitt, too.)



LOL, right on HFL, I LOVE that movie!  I got my sister to watch it and all she said afterwards was "he's HOT" LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 17, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> When are you having this nuclear test Denise?



They didn't call yesterday with my schedule/appt.  So, I will call today just to see if I can make sure she has my new number.  I am not positive, but I had a CT scan and I think that is what they were talking about.  I can't figure why they would give me another of those though?  Unless the CT scan only covers a certain area at a time.  This one he wants to give me involves injecting me with something, and then scanning my lungs (I hope I have that right) but I know he said nuclear something or something nuclear. I didn't like that first one, felt just like I layed there and pee'd my pants:badgirl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 17, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My only question as far as it being Emphysema or COPD is that this came on rather suddenly and severely,didn`t it? It seems either of those come on gradually,usually. I know that was the case with my sister.....



I can't agree more, that is the part I keep telling them over and over, just so they know that is exactly what happened.  Like I said at the appt. "it was like someone just turned off a switch, or disconnected a wire".  I walked up that path for 45 minutes one day, and the very next I was gasping for air and had to stop.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2014)

nwlady said:


> They didn't call yesterday with my schedule/appt. So, I will call today just to see if I can make sure she has my new number. I am not positive, but I had a CT scan and I think that is what they were talking about. I can't figure why they would give me another of those though? Unless the CT scan only covers a certain area at a time. This one he wants to give me involves injecting me with something, and then scanning my lungs (I hope I have that right) but I know he said nuclear something or something nuclear. I didn't like that first one, felt just like I layed there and pee'd my pants:badgirl:



The nuclear scan.. aka VQ scan, or Perfusion study, looks for something different than a CT scan. It's looking for lung perfusion... how the blood is flowing throught the vessels in the lung to see how your blood is being oxygenated. It can also be used to detect small PEs (pulmonary embolisms...clots).  Which could explain the sudden onset of your SOB.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmm, thanks for this, so that's the first time anyone has explained "why" it might suddenly show up, thanks QS.  Yes, they did mention testing the oxygen, which of course, is what they would do since I'm not getting enough.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2014)

You're welcome...  anytime something happens suddenly, there has to be something acute going on. ..  He may not have told you this for fear of scaring you with the word clot or embolism...  that's understandable I think... but if he was worried about anything really bad you would be in the hospital, not waiting to schedule a test. Apparently your symptoms, while disconcerting to you are not panicing him... and that's a good sign.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, and I think I've been tested for the embolism or clot kind of thing, I know I have.  The more I think back, the more I remember that when it was time to change my pacemaker, my muscles were screaming for oxygen (well, not literally, lol) but I did NOT have this SOB at all.  That made me think about my lifelong allergies, as well as asthma when I was a kid.  Plus, I did have a couple of bouts of bronchitis, and one lung infection in the last 5 or so years.  It started as a sinus infection.  This is a 100% dry cough, but I have almost constant pnd in my throat (hate to gross anyone out).

While walking through the woods, I came in contact with a lot of plants/trees (which my allergies have always been environmental) and now that I'm at the coast, I am way more moisture, mold, who knows.  So I am hoping this will be the case, something acute rather than chronic.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

Not to scare you or anything, Denise, but I was just reading something along the lines of how a single CT scan gives off the equivalent of 150 - 1,100 times the radiation of chest x-rays ... you might want to check with your providers if they want to shoot you up multiple times ... 

How Much Do CT Scans Increase The Risk Of Cancer


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 17, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Not to scare you or anything, Denise, but I was just reading something along the lines of how a single CT scan gives off the equivalent of 150 - 1,100 times the radiation of chest x-rays ... you might want to check with your providers if they want to shoot you up multiple times ...
> 
> How Much Do CT Scans Increase The Risk Of Cancer



I think it is different but I'll check.  Also, the biggest problem I have is insurance Phil.  I can't afford to see a naturopath, which I would, at least for an opinion.  So I am at the mercy of these cardiologists, or I guess pulmonary specialists.  I appreciate your info, as always.  I just don't see I have a choice other than to try to ignore the problem, and right now, I am dragging around like I was 20 years older, and it basically happened overnight.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 17, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I think it is different but I'll check.  Also, the biggest problem I have is insurance Phil.  I can't afford to see a naturopath, which I would, at least for an opinion.  So I am at the mercy of these cardiologists, or I guess pulmonary specialists.  I appreciate your info, as always.  I just don't see I have a choice other than to try to ignore the problem, and right now, I am dragging around like I was 20 years older, and it basically happened overnight.



I hope it _is_ different.

Yeah, I don't know that a naturopath would be of much help for your condition - sounds like the specialists are really what you need. 

Here's to your quick rebound!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 17, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I hope it _is_ different.
> 
> Yeah, I don't know that a naturopath would be of much help for your condition - sounds like the specialists are really what you need.
> 
> Here's to your quick rebound!



Thanks Phil,

Only thing for sure in life is that things change, never can count on anything except for that


----------



## nan (Oct 17, 2014)

I will be thinking of you nwlady and hoping your tests turn out ok and all goes well for you.I myself have Bronchiectasis, but refuse to have antibiotics as a lot of my friends that have it are on antibiotics daily and seem to be a lot worse for it, but then their condition might be a lot worse than mine, my husband got lung condition  Atelectasis after his last hernia operation which is a similar thing to Bronchiectasis, I believe operations can cause Atelectasis.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2014)

Atelectasis is not a disease... It's a collaped lung, or segment of a lung.


----------



## Debby (Oct 17, 2014)

nwlady said:


> ..and emphysema was mentioned because my mom had it.  I am so bummed, and after I shared this with my sister I am living with, she went out to smoke a cigarette, lol!  So I just can't talk to her about how I feel.  I just see her as beyond stupid at this point.  I'll be honest in telling you it doesn't seem fair either that I'm the one to possibly have lung problems.  I smoked a little in my teens, but I grew up in a house full of smoke, had asthma, but it went away in my teens.  I'm just angry.  I don't want anyone else to get sick,  I just planned so many things and now it seems they are all going to be impossible.
> 
> I know these are only tests they are going to run, some "nuclear" thing he called it, and then that breathing tube thing where you blow.  Some people here know how active I was, and I think I will want to die if I can't do my hikes and kayak.  Well, things happen for a reason right.
> 
> I know people here deal with much worse, I am sorry to whine, I just needed to talk and sadly, this is all I have right now.  The doc gave me anti-depressants which I hate, but he kept encouraging me to try for 6 weeks, I usually won't take them more then a few days because I hate the way they make me feel.  But I need to trust him, I don't have anything or anyone else.




What a drag for you to have to deal with!!!  I'm so sad for you.  And you're right it sure doesn't seem fair that you're the one who's stuck with this ailment!  Will your doctor be able to help you with the physical issues?  Make sure that you feel well?  Oh,  I sure hope so for your sake.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 17, 2014)

Have you checked your Blood Pressure late at night?  My cardiologist of many years ago told me when I had nightmares at night it was because my blood pressure went up in my sleep! And by- jimity he was right. Right now my b/p is sitting on 200/76 and I am having nightmares  every night. Been dealing with this for a while. So I am not ignoring it. But that's my problem so I thought it could be yours too. Ask your Dr. My cardiologist then was about 30 years ago, but he is still proven right, even tho he died from CA 5-10 years ago.


----------



## charlotta (Oct 22, 2014)

Denise, I smoked for less than 10 yrs when I was in my 20s_.   I lived in a hsehold that no one smoked.  I have damaged lungs from bloodclots that hit them in the late 1990s and allergies all my life.  I have had pneumonia and constant copd? I guess.  I take meds for all of this and I don't limit myself to what I want to do.  I go to boot camp to exercise  and yoga.  I don't limit myself.  When I go hiking, if I need to stop and rest, I do.  I hope u will be able to do
what I do and more.  I am 73 yrs old.  Please don't think you can't do these things.  You can, but give urself a break when you tire._


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi Charlotta, 

Thank you for this note, I have limited myself but only because I was sure what is going on.  I think if they can just give me a diagnosis, it will set my mind at ease.  My cousin does a lot and she has COPD as well.  She takes and inhaler med, and she says she gets a huge amount of relief from that.  I can't tell you how much your reply means to me, I feel now that I will be able to do my stuff, and you are right on, just take breaks if I need it.  They've eliminated it being anything to do with my heart, which seemed worse to me.  I know there are things to help us breath better, etc.

I had asthma, and allergies all my life too, but nothing dibilitating.  I read or heard somewhere that the asthma can come back in later years (the asthma stopped in my teens but not the allergies/sniffles).  Thanks again, so much, and I so admire you for keeping on, never give up and neither will I  Denise


----------



## Debby (Oct 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hi Charlotta,
> 
> Thank you for this note, I have limited myself but only because I was sure what is going on.  I think if they can just give me a diagnosis, it will set my mind at ease.  My cousin does a lot and she has COPD as well.  She takes and inhaler med, and she says she gets a huge amount of relief from that.  I can't tell you how much your reply means to me, I feel now that I will be able to do my stuff, and you are right on, just take breaks if I need it.  They've eliminated it being anything to do with my heart, which seemed worse to me.  I know there are things to help us breath better, etc.
> 
> I had asthma, and allergies all my life too, but nothing dibilitating.  I read or heard somewhere that the asthma can come back in later years (the asthma stopped in my teens but not the allergies/sniffles).  Thanks again, so much, and I so admire you for keeping on, never give up and neither will I  Denise




I'm sure sorry to hear about folks like you Denise and others here who have these chronic health issues to deal with.  Makes me feel both fortunate and a teeny bit ungrateful too (for the times I whine about feeling crummy.  By comparison, I guess I'm in stellar condition.  So my thoughts are with you and with charlotte and anyone else who's between a rock and a hard place health wise!  I guess you just take it a day at a time and like both you ladies said, just lay down when you need to but don't 'stay down'.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Hi Charlotta,
> 
> Thank you for this note, I have limited myself but only because I was sure what is going on.  I think if they can just give me a diagnosis, it will set my mind at ease.  My cousin does a lot and she has COPD as well.  She takes and inhaler med, and she says she gets a huge amount of relief from that.  I can't tell you how much your reply means to me, I feel now that I will be able to do my stuff, and you are right on, just take breaks if I need it.  They've eliminated it being anything to do with my heart, which seemed worse to me.  I know there are things to help us breath better, etc.
> 
> I had asthma, and allergies all my life too, but nothing dibilitating.  I read or heard somewhere that the asthma can come back in later years (the asthma stopped in my teens but not the allergies/sniffles).  Thanks again, so much, and I so admire you for keeping on, never give up and neither will I  Denise



I meant to say "wasn't" sure what was going on  oopsee


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 23, 2014)

Debby said:


> I'm sure sorry to hear about folks like you Denise and others here who have these chronic health issues to deal with.  Makes me feel both fortunate and a teeny bit ungrateful too (for the times I whine about feeling crummy.  By comparison, I guess I'm in stellar condition.  So my thoughts are with you and with charlotte and anyone else who's between a rock and a hard place health wise!  I guess you just take it a day at a time and like both you ladies said, just lay down when you need to but don't 'stay down'.



I feel the same way when someone with something way more extreme then my issues needs a shoulder to lean on  But that is usually what happens when folks get together, someone is always here for someone else.  I'm glad I have this place  Thanks bunches Debby, denise


----------



## AprilT (Oct 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I feel the same way when someone with something way more extreme then my issues needs a shoulder to lean on  But that is usually what happens when folks get together, someone is always here for someone else.  I'm glad I have this place  Thanks bunches Debby, denise



:thumbsup:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

Ok, update.  It is smart, I found out, to ask a lot more questions then I have been.  The tests they want to perform have zero radiation, not CT scans.  The one is "blow the ball" which I think I told you guys, and that's not until Nov 22, or something like that (earliest they could set me an appt), because the guy that you have to blow for only comes on Wed. and Fridays and is evidently traveling around to smaller hospitals to do the test.

The other one, I thought was a CT scan, is actually an IV that runs stuff through my bod while I do the treadmill, and am hooked to a ultra sound.  Ok, that's one day (which will be Tues next) and then I come back Wed. and have the same thing except at a resting heart rate.  So I rescheduled and not afraid to go for these tests.  My niece was also down for 2 days, and she works and the big hospital in Portland.  She also has a similar condition and we got to talk a lot about it.  I felt much better after talking with her, as well as Charlotta

So that's where we are, oh, except, I took a walk yesterday and did great, didn't have to stop once, but almost on one, small hill but I made yeehaw

Thanks all, Denise


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 25, 2014)

Good to hear, Denise - I'm sure none of us here would relish seeing you glow in the dark.

...

I mean, if we forgot our flashlights or there was a power outage, yeah, sure, okay, but otherwise ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the update Denise, that sounds good!  Nice that your niece is taking interest, and talking to you about stuff.  And she knew those nasty looking red mushrooms were poisonous, so she must have enjoyed a walk with you too, that's nice!  Hope all goes well with your testing. :girl_hug:


----------



## AprilT (Oct 25, 2014)

Good going Denise, glad you were able to resolve some issues and get in a nice walk which is good for the lungs.  :cool1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Good to hear, Denise - I'm sure none of us here would relish seeing you glow in the dark.
> 
> ...
> 
> I mean, if we forgot our flashlights or there was a power outage, yeah, sure, okay, but otherwise ...



LOL, well, I read a lot, and listened to everyone who gave me their thoughts, and I really appreciate it  I feel pretty safe with the upcoming tests, no radiation  Thanks my buddy denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 25, 2014)

thanks to you too Seabreeze

Yeah, I didn't walk today, going to get some "willingness" to get back into it but I am also looking forward to a diagnosis  Man those shrooms are uuuuuugly for sure


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 29, 2014)

You know, I honestly am not going to blame this all on me this time, LOL!  I could not understand my new doc real well, he doesn't have real, good English.  But I love his mannerisms and if I didn't think I understood I just politely asked him to repeat it.  But, I thought I was having tests on my lungs now, but no, still tests on my heart.

I had a treadmill test with ultrasound, while being fed a dye through an IV.  The next test was in the ct scan room and I asked about it when I saw that.  They said, no CT scan, just a camera that would photograph my heart, it took 30 minutes.  The tech assured me no radiation involved, so I don't know how that all worked.  It did have the word nuclear in it.  I'll find out and let you guys know what it was if you're interested.  Ok, so with that done, today, I have to go in for a quick injection and they will test me after I have had a regular morning of eating, and it has to do with a "resting" test, what shows up, if anything, when I'm resting.

I know I am not doing very well on my homework here, I still tend to just trust what they are doing.  The pacemaker gal was there, and told me she wanted to consult with a guy that happened to be at the hospital, that is very up on adjustments to pacemakers etc.  So I waiting, then they took me in, hooked up to the monitor, and made some adjustments he thought might help me.  So we'll see.  One thing, I won't ever poopoo anti depressants again (anxiety, panic attack meds) because I am amazingly not having horrible fears, depression or mood swings  Thanks all for caring, Denise PS don't know if she posted again, but I hear HappyFlowerLady is doing wonderfully after her surgery, much more able to do more things, so happy for her:love_heart:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you, Denise !  I am pretty sure that I did post about it; but if not, yes I am doing much, much better. My doctor was so elated that he was almost bouncing around the room after he saw the test results, and he must have shook my hand at least FOUR times, he was that pleased ! 
My heart has been in rhythm for the last several months now, and that has helped the heart failure to go into regression. My heart was a terrible 23%EF before the operation, and now it is over 40%EF; so it is doing so good now. I still have to build up my muscle strength, I lost so much of everything because I didn't have enough air to even walk around. 

Once they can find out what is going on with your heart, they should be able to do whatever it needs and you will be back up and running around like you did before, and playing on your kayak next summer.  I will be keeping you in my prayers for healing; and I am glad that they are getting the needed tests done. I know they are not much fun; but they are important. 

My daughter has bought me an inflatable kayak so she and I can go kayaking together when the weather warms up again next spring, and I am even thinking about being able to ride a bicycle again. 

Robin out on the Tennessee River last summer...


----------

